# Schatzki Ring



## barb.boek@gmaial.com (Feb 15, 2012)

Can someone help me with this scenerio.
The gastroscope was passed to the second portion of the duodenum
A SR was noted in the distal 3rd of the esophagus dilation was performed using a ballon A 15-16.5-18m dilator was passed Barretts was found spanning 2cm.  4quadrant biopies were taken.  In the stomache  there was mild erythma of the gastric antrum two cold biopsies were obtained.  A single polyp was found in the body of the stomache and a biopsy was taken. Pylorus and Duodenum appeared normal.
My doc only coded a 43249.
Thanks


----------



## coachlang3 (Feb 15, 2012)

43249  530.3

43239 530.85, 211.1 


Obviously you need to add the indications for the procedure.


----------



## barb.boek@gmaial.com (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------

